# Thanks guys from KD Outdoors (pics)



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Went to their store to get a few things for the DXT. I needed a heavier stabilizer and after trying numerous types I finally found one that worked for me,It was the fuse 8" I beleive. 
too bad it was off kens prestige :evil:. Thanks alot Ken, if that isn't service I dont know what is. Also installed sts string tamer,soft loc quiver, and some beaver balls.
The whole crew down there is just a joy to work with and talk to. Thx for the carbon express KD outdoors hat too!!

P.S. My wife says she likes my beaver balls


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice Looking Set-up


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just drop my bow off Friday to them. Cant wait to get it back. Definetly seem like a group of very good people. Who actually care about other hunters not just customers.


----------

